# Pluck no more



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Well I am amazed....I got the pluck no more and just figured that I had wasted my money. I followed the directions exactly and my little Dovey is fully feathered again! She has made a full recovery....no more plucking, no more foot stamping and acting like a crazy bird. back to her normal loving self. It took about half a bottle to work but it is definatly worth it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update and the good feedback on Pluck No More!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for letting us know.

Here is the original link:

http://www.kingscages.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

It's important to let everyone know that Pluck No More can be a dangerous product. It masks the symptoms of what could be an underlying illness. Feet stomping is a symptom of mites and a mite killer should have been used. In addition, Giardia, a protozoan and yeast infections can often cause feather plucking. 
Before this product is used, a complete physical examination would be important in order to rule out any other reasons for the plucking.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

pigeonperson said:


> It's important to let everyone know that Pluck No More can be a dangerous product. It masks the symptoms of what could be an underlying illness. Feet stomping is a symptom of mites and a mite killer should have been used. In addition, Giardia, a protozoan and yeast infections can often cause feather plucking.
> Before this product is used, a complete physical examination would be important in order to rule out any other reasons for the plucking.


I believe Birdbabe had consulted her vet and he wasn't able to help her dove. 

I'm just glad to hear the dove is better.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Pigeon person.....I had all the tests done and every other thing that could have been remotly possible....maybe you should read all past posts before replying. Im not simple enought o try anything with out vet help. My birds are my children. Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonperson said:


> It's important to let everyone know* that Pluck No More can be a dangerous product. *It masks the symptoms of what could be an underlying illness. Feet stomping is a symptom of mites and a mite killer should have been used. In addition, Giardia, a protozoan and yeast infections can often cause feather plucking.
> Before this product is used, a complete physical examination would be important in order to rule out any other reasons for the plucking.


Pluck No More is not a dangerous product, it doesn't even have any side effects because it is an herbal product. Avian vets recommend it to their clients, so naturally the birds have already had a thorough exam.

The only DANGER that lies in it, is people using it indiscriminitely, without first seeking out an avian vet.

I have requested the manufacturer to send me a list of the ingredients also, so I can post them.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

And Birdbabe specifically said she followed all the instructions carefully. Sounds like a good product to me. I always appreciate testimonials because many products make claims, but not all of them deliver.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

"The only DANGER that lies in it, is people using it indiscriminitely, without first seeking out an avian vet."

Treesa,
That's what I was trying to relay. Using the product could mask symptoms of something more serious.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonperson said:


> "The only DANGER that lies in it, is people using it indiscriminitely, without first seeking out an avian vet."
> 
> Treesa,
> That's what I was trying to relay. Using the product could mask symptoms of something more serious.




EXACTLY, but the product itself is nOT dangerous.

Misuse/overuse of any product can make a product dangerous.


----------

